# Vor 10 Jahren...



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

wurde ein Star geboren...





Damals, also 2002, war diese Firma sogar so erfolgreich, dass sie Mitgesellschafter einer anderen Dialerfirma wurde:



			
				Gesellschafterliste Worldlines schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH, vertreten durch den alleinvertretungsberechtigten Geschäftsführer, Herrn A.R. xxx, wohnhaft xxx13.000
> Netzwelt Plus GmbH, vertreten durch den Vorstand, Herrn R*W*, geboren xxxHeppenheim Benzstr. 2 12000


Angeblich sei ja der Herr Python sogar GF der Worldlines gewesen...Zumindest in einem Registerauszug von Ende 2005 steht es noch drin, vermutlich ist er erst 2006 als GF ausgeschieden.

Wenn man weiter berücksichtigt, dass der in Osnabrück demnächst hoffentlich irgendwann endlich angeklagte Österreicher W*T* damals 2002 über die Goodlines AG auch involviert war und dass R.W. zu aconti führt, dass zudem über das Vorstandsmitglied M.B. der Goodlines auch noch eine Linie zu Questnet führt, dann sind diese Leute doch für einen erheblichen Teil der Dialer verantwortlich, denen als illegal die Registrierung entzogen wurde.

Ich glaube, dass etwa 1 Mio Dialer registriert waren. Davon dürfte etwa 500.000 die Registrierung entogen worden sein, davon gehören fast alle zu diesem Netzwerk.

PS: Ende 2002 verklagte Heise eine schweizerische Firma
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Heise-verklagt-0190-Nummernbetreiber-70145.html


> Der Verlag Heinz Heise hat am Amtsgericht Bad Homburg eine Klage gegen den 0190-Nummernbetreiber MCN-Tele.com eingereicht. Dieses Unternehmen hatte eine 0190-Nummer *an die Schweizer IBS Clearing AG*, einen Anbieter von Einwahlprogrammen, vermittelt. Im September verwies eine ganze Welle unverlangt zugeschickter Werbe-Mails einer "Porno Hacker Crew" indirekt auf einen IBS-Dialer, der die entsprechende Nummer zur Einwahl nutzte. Auch Mitarbeiter von heise online hatten jede Menge derartige Spam-Mails erhalten.


 
Na wer war das nun wieder?


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Kennen Sie das neue Zahlungs-System *IBS*-Call, mit dem man bequem per Telefonabrechnung bezahlen kann und Sie sogar noch Geld verdienen können?
> Interessiert?
> Gerne lasse ich Ihnen detaillierte Unterlagen zukommen.
> ...


 
Die IBS AG gibt's ja nicht mehr, also lasst uns darüber reden 
Die Firma wurde umbenannt von IBS Internet Billing Solutions Clearing AG in Clearpulse AG, Br* hat zwischenzeitlich Herrn Sch* geheiratet und später in... MICROPAYMENT AG umbenannt. Hab ich doch schon irgendwo gelesen, Micropayment AG. Hmm.
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Micropayment_AG_CH-020.3.024.566-9_13593165.html

gehört zum in Liquidation befindlichen Mainpean-International-Network
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Payment_..._Liquidation_CH-170.3.026.519-9_13903524.html


In diesem Zusammenhang lesenswert folgende Stellungnahme der Firma starweb/Mainpean von 2002
http://groups.google.com/group/de.admin.net-abuse.mail/msg/5f18988594421ab6



> Zum Thema IBS AG:
> Die IBS AG ist unseres Wissens nach ein Zahlungssystemanbieter, der zu uns im Wettbewerb steht. Vor geraumer Zeit wurden wir von der IBS AG beauftragt, eine Einwahlsoftware zu erstellen. Das Produkt wurde von uns ausgeliefert, alles Weitere entzieht sich unserer Kenntnis.


 
Gezeichnet: A* Fr*

Der erklärt uns hier mal genau, was Mainpean ist:


> Das Unternehmen besteht aus drei Säulen. Da ist die Starweb-Service GmbH, gegründet 1999, gestartet im Februar 2000. Diese hat seinerzeit angefangen, Content zu produzieren. Der Content wird zum Teil hier im eigenen Haus produziert. Parallel wurde der Stardialer entwickelt. Später war es dann sinnvoll, das Kerngeschäft auszugliedern: Starweb-Service produziert jetzt nur noch den Content und betreibt die technische Plattform. Das operative Geschäft wurde auf die im August 2000 gegründete Mainpean GmbH verlagert.





> Da gibt es dann natürlich die Einwendungen von Endverbrauchern, die sagen: "Hab ich nicht, wollt ich nicht, war ein Versehen, kommt sonst irgendwo her, weiß ich nicht, mein Hamster hats gemacht oder meine Putzfrau wollte mich eben mal um 100 Euro betrügen!" (...)
> Er sagt: "Mensch, jetzt müssen wir Widerspruch bei der Telekom einlegen!" Das ist die Regel. Das ist wirklich die Regel! Ohne Witz.
> (...)
> "Abzocke" ist der ultimative Ausdruck eines jenigen, der sich nicht auskennt. Das wird dann unterstützt durch die quotenwirksame Berichten der Medien.


 
Wo "50" steht, da fahren wir 50 - sagte mal jemand. Aber da, wo keiner genau hinschaut, fuhr man mit Ferrari-Speed, oder?

Das Internet vergisst nichts. Lügen schon gar nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

http://www.coolwhois.com/d/micropayment.ch


und noch eine Firma ist in Liquidation
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/meshwork_consulting_gmbh_CH-140.4.002.782-6.htm

Dort ausgeschieden:
Dr. "rechtskonform" P.K.
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Meshwork_Consulting_GmbH_CH-140.4.002.782-6_14174499.html



> Herr Dr. K***, würden Sie denn für Content 1,86 Euro pro Minute bezahlen?





> Wir haben alle ständige Accounts, die wir nicht bezahlen müssen. Das ist wie im Schokoladenladen: irgendwann ißt man immer noch Schokolade, aber man ißt sie nicht mehr täglich, weil man sonst zu fett wird!
> (...)





> Man kann jeden Dialer so programmieren, daß er tatsächlich abzockt. Das liegt aber an demjenigen, der ihn in die Welt setzt. (...) Und solange ich das nicht tue, *sondern mich an die Regeln halte*, kann ich das auch nicht als Abzocke bezeichnen.


 
An die Regeln hielt man sich ja fast immer, gelle?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2004/04/verbot-von-fast-400-000-dialern-bleibt-bestehen-2754


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig...
Wieso schreibt eigentlich eine Schweizer Firma dauernd von deutschen 0190-Nummern?


> gewährleistet die Funktion dieses Systems für die Dauer des Vertragsverhältnisses in der Form, dass der Webmaster kalendertäglich und zeitlich unbegrenzt von seinem Rechner Kunden auf dieses System weiterleiten kann. Der Zugang der Nutzer zum Dialogsystem erfolgt zum einem über einen 0190-Zugang





> Für die Schaltung der 0190-Zugänge berechnet die IBS AG keine Grundgebühr. Der 0190-Zugang bleibt im Besitz der IBS AG und wird lediglich deshalb für den Webmaster geschaltet, um die durch den Webmaster generierten Anrufminuten verifizieren und verrechnen zu können.


Hat man etwa abgeschrieben?

Aber wo?

Bei der ungarischen GORDIUS MANAGEMENT KFT etwa?
http://www.so***iumcam.tv/webmasterprogramm/htdocs/frame_flash/agb.html
(Panama-Pulheim-Connection)
Aber warum nur? Das wird doch über Netdebit abgerechnet? Lasst den Fürstens, was den Fürstens ist!


> Für die Schaltung der 0190-Zugänge berechnen die Betreiber keine Grundgebühr. Der 0190-Zugang bleibt im Besitz der Fa.NetDebit und wird lediglich deshalb für den Webmaster geschaltet, um die durch den Webmaster generierten Anrufminuten verifizieren und verrechnen zu können.


(Ich fand Netdebits Dialer fair, aber regelkonform waren sie auch nicht)


oder hier?

http://www.star-c**h.de/impressum.php

oder hier?

http://multiwebserv***.tripod.com/index.html
Da steht sogar ein (c) drunter:
© 2001 M&M Marketing und Management Unternehmensberatungs GmbH

Über diese Firma (eines Polen)(edit: Nöö, ich weiß jetzt, wer das ist) lästerte man im Jagin Mitte 2001, ein gewisser "Python" lästerte kräftig mit. (Beleg: MM-Mainpean-AGB-jagin)
(http://www.j***forum.de/offener-bereich/7827-ich-geh-zu-multilounge-wer-kommt-mit.html)

ach ja:


> Der Kunde zahlt für jede Minute im System 3,63 DM. Wir erhalten vom ServiceProvider 2,88 DM pro Minute.
> Sie erhalten *50%* des erzeugten Umsatzes.


Dialerpreise in DM. Und 20% des Geldes für den Provider. 
50% des Umsatzes, also 1,81 DM, kriegt der Webmaster, bleiben 30% für Mainpean. Da reichte es also für Gewinne, wenn weniger als jede 4. illegale Einwahl zurück gezahlt wurde. Abzüglich der Kosten für "junge hübsche Amateur-Girls ... zum verlieben!" 


Die Seite ist übrigens lustig. Interfun, abgerechnet über Mainpean. Kommt da nicht eine gewisse Rührung auf?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

Also das ist schon interessant. Eine kleine Firma aus Cottbus steht 2001 unter den AGB als copyright. Diese AGB tauchen bei den ganzen anderen Firmen auf. Toifel nochmal, wer könnte das nur erfunden haben? Und wo hatten die Cottbuser den ganzen Content her? Und warum war unser Mainzer im Jagin so sauer? Und was war da alles los? Oh Mann, wieso hörte man von dieser Firma nie wieder und andere kamen auf, wie Ikarus aus der Asche? Oder nannte man das Phönix und Ikarus war ein ganz anderer?
Fortsetzung folgt, das Jahr hat noch viele Jubiläen.


> As Max says, ‘The worst is yet to come!’


----------

